# Group Build Entries - IMPORTANT !



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2013)

Will all those entering Group Builds, particularly those new to these, please *READ *and *DIGEST* the *RULES *and photo requirements, BEFORE entering a model or models. Also, please check the theme of the particular GB, to ensure your model(s) qualify for entry.
There have been repeated entries without the required, correct thread title and details, sometimes a lack of _illustrated_ progress posts, and often poor photos both within the build and as the finished entry photos. OK, some have been genuine lapses, but most have not.
This has lead to Wurger having to correct things, and the judges often struggling to asses models.
If you can't be bothered to get it right, then we can't be bothered to judge the entries.
Last request !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2013)

A good summary can be found here: Please read this and the links contained in it. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/newbie-gb-question-36977.html

And to keep Wojtek sane, when posting a new build, use the following format in the subject line of the new thread:

[Scale]_[Aircraft Type]_[-]_[Group Title as it appears in the Group Build Listing as below]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry for that Wojtek, it was a brane fart.
Too anxious to make the point of the ONLY aborigine to be Allowed to fly a fighter. Not unlike the Tuskegee pilots and the prejudice that preceded, and followed their service. I do understand the frustration I brought on and apologize for that.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

The apology accepted. 

I understand the purpose you posted the title in that way. But just for that there is the "header" of each first post. All these personal data and a brief story of a pilot and his kite are for sharing of the knowledge with us . Sending a post with a text we aren't so limited in its length. But titles have a limitation in that. Also it should be remembered that I have to add these **** DONE: and **** FINISHED: parts at the end of each of builds. Its 15 more charcters that have to be added to an each title.
The less changings that have to be done the better work of the forum system.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am probably an offender also, I am sorry and will try to get it right in the future.
(Do I get bacon for that?)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2013)

A friendly reminder is a good thing!


----------



## destrozas (Nov 5, 2013)

I maybe be another criminal and apologize, on the issue of presenting the final photos I always repeat the same, as are the performances I think I do well because I do a copy paste of previous work and the differences change the title (scale plane and GB).
will try to make them as comments to be taking pictures


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2013)

It appears we all need to be cuffed and escorted whenever we venture out of our cells!


----------

